# Super jolly / solo



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi I know this is a loaded gun scenario.

Birthday is April and there are a few super jolly in the sale section.

So I am either thinking super jolly second hand or the solo from bb

The solo is double the price... Will it be worth double for grinding?

Warranty etc is nice, solo has not been around long but from what I have seen no real complaints yet and BB have a good rep for customer service if something goes wrong...

Can someone just tell me what to do 🤣🤣🤣🤣

I am going espresso only, and I usually stick to a bean once I find what I like so don't need to adjust large scale.

I drink milk based drinks 99% of the time, but my current grinder just isn't cutting it.

All help appreciated.. 👌🙌😌


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

FWIW one is COMMERCIAL grade and proven....the other isn't.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tinkstar said:


> Hi I know this is a loaded gun scenario.
> 
> Birthday is April and there are a few super jolly in the sale section.
> 
> ...


 The Eureka Mignon series are a great range of options for you - I have a specialita (BB stock them too). The solo is a single doser and priced accordingly. If you don't see yourself wanting to have a range of coffees on the go at the same time you don't really need that functionality.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

If you usually stick to a bean once you find one you like , maybe single dosing the solo every shot will turn into a PITA after a while ?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Tinkstar said:


> Hi I know this is a loaded gun scenario.
> 
> Birthday is April and there are a few super jolly in the sale section.
> 
> ...


You only have espresso or brew as well? The SJ is for espresso only, it would be almost impossible to change the grinds for different methods etc. I have one and I love it.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

Having owned neither - I would go for super jolly here.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> FWIW one is COMMERCIAL grade and proven....the other isn't.


 Has its weight in gold this. They a good espresso grinder?


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Kjk said:


> The Eureka Mignon series are a great range of options for you - I have a specialita (BB stock them too). The solo is a single doser and priced accordingly. If you don't see yourself wanting to have a range of coffees on the go at the same time you don't really need that functionality.


 The choice puts me off too much choice what am I paying for!!! Drives me in sane the catalogue.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Tinkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I know this is a loaded gun scenario.
> ...


 Espresso only so i think sold ????


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Gonna go for the super jolly thats up for sale reasonably close 🤣 thanks for the quick input people.


----------

